# Pregnant on the pill?



## Baffled

Hi All

I'm new to this so please bear with me! I've recently changed pills from Cerazette (mini pill) to Loestrin (combined) after not liking not having a bleed on the mini pill. However, I've been on Loestrin for 3 months now and haven't had a withdrawal bleed. I've had pregnancy symptoms that could also be PMT symptoms for the first 2 months so have taken home pregnancy tests both times I've not had a bleed and both negative. This month I've had nothing at all except chronic back pain. I'm booked in at the doctors tomorrow but just wondered if anyone had experienced this and is it normal?

Thanks


----------



## sarahsmith199

I have just started my 2nd month on loestrin 20. I had bleeding all the way through my 1 st month, then when I stopped taking my pill for 7 days when I'm supose to get my bleed there was nothing, this month I seem to get cramps now and again, duno why. Can u let me no what the doc says to u? I'm gunna wait till the end of nxt month n see if I have a bleed if i don't I wwill go to docs :)


----------



## Baffled

Yes of course I will. The reason I changed back to a combined pill was so that I would definitely have a bleed, which the nurse assured me I would! Have you done any pregnancy tests to rule it out?


----------



## sarahsmith199

No, didn't think I would need to as I have been taking it every morning without missing one, lol I'm gunna see if my next one turns up and if not then i will test.


----------



## Quackquack99

I do not want to frighten you but I changed from the combined pill to the mini and fell pregnant the first month. But seeing it is the opposite way round, I'd say take a test and if it comes back negative go to the docs because I'm not sure if that is normal.


----------



## cocoabjm

Hi I was on cerazette for nearly 3 years and came of it to ttc however my bf then proposed and so I went back to docs for pill so we could ttc after the wedding. My doc put me on loestrin 20. I have been on it for 1 month and have had spotting from about 4 days before taking the last pill in the packet. Like you baffled I wanted a monthly bleed after not having them. God knows what's going on with it


----------



## Baffled

So I've been to the docs this morning and he doesn't seem to think there's any need for concern just yet. He said it's probably just the change in hormones that has messed my system up a little but after 3 months you'd think I'd be getting back to normal! He didn't offer a pregnancy test but I'm doubtful that I'll be pregnant anyway. I'm half tempted to come off the pill altogether to see if I can get back to normal but it's a risky business! So I guess it's just a waiting game now...


----------



## milf2be

it can take a while for your hormones to get adjusted to the pill so i wouldnt worry too much. i was told it would take at least 6 months for periods to settle down when i started taking the pill x


----------



## Quackquack99

milf2be said:


> it can take a while for your hormones to get adjusted to the pill so i wouldnt worry too much. i was told it would take at least 6 months for periods to settle down when i started taking the pill x

Is it possible to not have a withdrawal bleed and not be pregnant? I've always had them since I started them 3 weeks after birth. But I'm still waiting for my withdrawal bleed atm.


----------



## milf2be

Quackquack99 said:


> milf2be said:
> 
> 
> it can take a while for your hormones to get adjusted to the pill so i wouldnt worry too much. i was told it would take at least 6 months for periods to settle down when i started taking the pill x
> 
> Is it possible to not have a withdrawal bleed and not be pregnant? I've always had them since I started them 3 weeks after birth. But I'm still waiting for my withdrawal bleed atm.Click to expand...

apparently some people dont get a bleed at all. if you have been having them though i would definitely do a pregnancy test to rule it out. i got pregnant on the pill x


----------



## Baffled

I'm going to do a pregnancy test in the morning just to rule it out, though I don't 'feel' pregnant. It wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if I was but it's not planned at the moment. If it's negative I'm just going to put it down to hormones and give it 3 more months before going back to the docs.


----------



## sarahsmith199

I'm gunna see if I get a withdrawral bleed this month, I'm half way through my 2nd pack n doubt I am pg as I had bleeding all the way through my first months pills its just it stopped towards the end of my pack and then I never had the withdrawal bleed. Is that normal im on loestrin 20 ? Anyone of u guys experience anything similar. I'm presuming its the hormones


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm not familiar with either pill but didn't want to read and run. I hope you get it figured out. :)


----------



## sarahsmith199

And not I'm half way through my second packet and I'm having period aches and a little bleeding ? Anyone had this on loestrin 20? Xx


----------



## Baffled

Thought I'd just update to say still no bleed! Got freaked half way through my 4th pack as I had pink spotting with discharge when I wiped for a couple of days so I went to the nurse who wouldn't give me a blood pregnancy test! She did a urine test which was negative but then said 'that doesn't mean you're not pregnant though' - how frustrating! I'm really getting annoyed about this now, I've just finished my 4th pack Tuesday and should be having my bleed today or tomorrow but nothing yet and no sign of it coming. I'm really low and have had a cold for the last 2 weeks that I can't seem to shake either. My doc says no gynaecologist would be interested until 6 months with problems and I can't have a smear cos I'm not 25 yet! I'm starting to look into cysts etc and have decided to come off the pill for a while to see if I can get back to normal.

Sarahsmith199 did you have any joy?

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## sarahsmith199

im not pregnant i dont think, i have just started my 3rd pack, so if i start to bleed again im gunna go back to the doc and see what he says, its just soo anyoying lol 
i had a smear, and im not 25. they did one when i went to the docs for horrific period pain. so i dont understand why u cnt have one


----------

